# Spraying alloys after refurb.



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay,
So I did my DIY refurb sunday. Came out okay actually. 
The colour blends okay but obviously you can see a line. Which, doesn't really bother me, but got me thinking. 

Maybe I should just refurb my alloys and spray the whole thing. 
Doing this also DIY. How would you go about doing it without taking the tyre off? 

Paper and tape the tyre?
Play on an old bucket and spray?

I'm guessing i'm going to get paint running through so should I spray the inside too or leave it? 


Cheers guys.

Ant


----------



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

Deflate tyre. This makes it easier to mask up as the tyre will have a bit of flex and allow you to put the tape under the rim of the wheel. Use paper etc to protect the rest if the tyre from paint. 

I always paint the back first then paint the front, this way you don't get overspray on the front of the wheel itself


----------



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

tomc said:


> Deflate tyre. This makes it easier to mask up as the tyre will have a bit of flex and allow you to put the tape under the rim of the wheel. Use paper etc to protect the rest if the tyre from paint.
> 
> I always paint the back first then paint the front, this way you don't get overspray on the front of the wheel itself


Nice one mate, thanks for your reply.
Do you always need primer first? Repair the alloy (only light so can get away with just sanding). Primer the whole wheel, then colour, then lacquer?

Nice tip i'll start with the back. Is it possible to get one wheel done in a day? Say if I was to get up at 8am on a saturday, when could I possible be done for? Don't want to be without wheels haha.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

AMP said:


> Nice one mate, thanks for your reply.
> Do you always need primer first? Repair the alloy (only light so can get away with just sanding). Primer the whole wheel, then colour, then lacquer?
> 
> Nice tip i'll start with the back. Is it possible to get one wheel done in a day? Say if I was to get up at 8am on a saturday, when could I possible be done for? Don't want to be without wheels haha.


Easily, if same colour paint already etc just sand back lightly the area fill chip etc and primer the area that required attention then silver, 30 min between coats. Dust free etc. could o 3 in a morning and one in afternoon will take little time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

I've done 4 in a day without really thinking about it so shouldn't be a problem, primer (etch primer that is) on bare alloy only. Maybe some high build if it needs it? Then just paint over the old paint providing its in condition and is keyed well enough. 

Post pics when your done


----------



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Easily, if same colour paint already etc just sand back lightly the area fill chip etc and primer the area that required attention then silver, 30 min between coats. Dust free etc. could o 3 in a morning and one in afternoon will take little time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Have tried doing sport repair mate. The pentas on my astra I heard was a slightly different colour, which, I got the colour it is funnily enough. But even then I get a line from new to old paint. So going to spray the lot.



tomc said:


> I've done 4 in a day without really thinking about it so shouldn't be a problem, primer (etch primer that is) on bare alloy only. Maybe some high build if it needs it? Then just paint over the old paint providing its in condition and is keyed well enough.
> 
> Post pics when your done


Okay so to make sure I got this.
I need primer on the scuffs that I sand down. So i sand a scuff out, primer it. 
But the rest of the alloy that is still fine, key it. Can I use 400grit sandpaper for this? This part of the alloy I will not need to primer, can just paint straight over?

Then lacquer it all at the end. 
I will mate, might get a scrap one saturday to test on haha. Little worried at the moment.

AAre these products okay to use?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-500ML...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item53f35a6703

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/METALLIC-..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item3f1da51374

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E-Tech-Pr..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item3f1c26d9ee


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

AMP said:


> Have tried doing sport repair mate. The pentas on my astra I heard was a slightly different colour, which, I got the colour it is funnily enough. But even then I get a line from new to old paint. So going to spray the lot.
> 
> Okay so to make sure I got this.
> I need primer on the scuffs that I sand down. So i sand a scuff out, primer it.
> ...


Only etch primer bare alloy if you sand a chip down and it doesn't go down to alloy just the primer, that's fine leave and do your base.

Also no not 400, 400 is okay for removing defects like chips scuffs etc but I'd go 800. Even a scouring pad will be suffice to key it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Only etch primer bare alloy if you sand a chip down and it doesn't go down to alloy just the primer, that's fine leave and do your base.
> 
> Also no not 400, 400 is okay for removing defects like chips scuffs etc but I'd go 800. Even a scouring pad will be suffice to key it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ah nice one mate, I'll get some primer too then for when sanding out the scuff marks. Its kurbing rash, nothing major. Didn't have to use any filler or anything on them.

How come no need for primer on already paint alloy parts? Guessing the new alloy silver paint sticks to the older paint fine?

EDIT: Also, will it hurt by spraying primer over the whole wheel? Will it make an uneven finish, or is it simply because its a waste because it's not needed?


----------



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

Bump to clear up what I asked in the previous post?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

AMP said:


> Ah nice one mate, I'll get some primer too then for when sanding out the scuff marks. Its kurbing rash, nothing major. Didn't have to use any filler or anything on them.
> 
> How come no need for primer on already paint alloy parts? Guessing the new alloy silver paint sticks to the older paint fine?
> 
> EDIT: Also, will it hurt by spraying primer over the whole wheel? Will it make an uneven finish, or is it simply because its a waste because it's not needed?


Just as a base coat to stick to really hence the rough chalkboard feel to primer.

No point, straight on with your silver(or colour of choice)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't see it mentioned in the replies so just in case you were not aware, you need to sand down the primer - especially the high build primer - to get it smooth and eliminate any high spots and hard edges - use something like a 400-500 grit for that. Then go over the WHOLE wheel with a 1000 grit pad - something like a Mirka Abralon pad is ideal - to give a nice key for the colour coat to stick to. It is worthwhile doing a light drop/gripper coat first and then once that is dry do your main coats - don't try and get full colour coverage on the first 1 or 2 coats otherwise you will be laying on too thick and will get runs.


----------

